# Dr. Chronic



## pussum (Jun 26, 2007)

I am thinking of puting in an order through Dr. Chronic, but there is one thing I am not sure of. How many seeds come in an order? I am going to go through nirvana for all my stuff since they seem pretty much mid-rang on their prices, but I want to know. Am I spending 30 bucks on like ten seeds or is it more of the twenty-thrity range for 30 dollars or what?

Thanks!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 26, 2007)

Nirvana sells 10 packs.


----------



## DLtoker (Jun 26, 2007)

Different breeders will provide different amount of beans.  Most companies will give 10.  Green House gives 15 I believe...  You can also buy packs of 50 or 60.  Usually it will say in the breeders description.


----------



## Draston (Jun 26, 2007)

They say 10 on the site but it could be anything 10 +. I bought some deshaman / white widow web purple widow seeds and on the site it said 10 packs but I recieved a 12 pack in the mail from them .


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 26, 2007)

Draston said:
			
		

> They say 10 on the site but it could be anything 10 +. I bought some deshaman / white widow web purple widow seeds and on the site it said 10 packs but I recieved a 12 pack in the mail from them .



I told you they said 12 packs on their website.


----------



## Draston (Jun 26, 2007)

no you didn't...


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 26, 2007)

> no you didn't...


Well, they do. I bought that same strain. Dras, have you grown any out? Mine were very uniform, short and stocky. Looked indica. I grew out 4, got 4 males. Maybe better luck next time.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 26, 2007)

Draston said:
			
		

> no you didn't...



Sure did, pal. You said you were getting 20 seeds and I told you that you should be getting 22 as White Widow Web sells theirs in 12 packs.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 26, 2007)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Well, they do. I bought that same strain. Dras, have you grown any out? Mine were very uniform, short and stocky. Looked indica. I grew out 4, got 4 males. Maybe better luck next time.



4/4 Males?? Dang BBP. That sucks man.


----------



## Draston (Jun 26, 2007)

4 out of 4 males on the purp widow or the ww? I heard from one guy on this site that the nirvana ww strain is kinda male heavy so I'm going to do my next grow with 2 ww plants and 4 purp widows.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 26, 2007)

My pw was 4/4 males. I'm 1 female, 1 male with nv ww.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 26, 2007)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> My pw was 4/4 males. I'm 1 female, 1 male with nv ww.



4/4 on the PW from WWW? and 1/2 on the WW from Nirvana? Man, I hope we get better Male to female ratios on the PW.


----------



## Draston (Jun 26, 2007)

seriously... I'm kinda scared now. I'm tired of having soo many males . At least next grow I'm going to set up a small flowering box so I can see if I have males a few weeks into my grow instead of finding out 2 and a half months into my grow...


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 26, 2007)

Thats why i'm crossing everything with PW so I don't waste the males, at least. The PW males were some of the most beautiful plants i've ever grown and awfully stable genetics. All four of my pw looked exactly the same. Hoping to get some good crosses from them anyway so it's not a total loss if they're all males.


----------



## Draston (Jun 26, 2007)

true, plus you can always make some gumby hash :0.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 26, 2007)

What all are you crossing it on BBP?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 26, 2007)

NV Afghan, AK48 and Blue Mystic and Mandala Hashberry(should have quite a few of these).


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 26, 2007)

Oh man! Those crosses sound delicious. Especially the Hashberry and Afghan.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 26, 2007)

My favs are the HB and AK crosses


----------



## Draston (Jun 28, 2007)

I wish I had more room to try some stuff with test plants and still have a main grow going on .


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 28, 2007)

What I did when I found my donor male was build a lil 1ftx1ft box in the corner of my room. I put the male in there under a 70w hps. I'm pressed for room too so just as soon as the pods clustered I took 4(just 4) pods and put them in aluminum foil. I put the foil in the fridge. I checked in a few days and the pods were split. 4 pods made more than enough pollen! I've sexed 4 plants and still have a lil left.


----------



## Draston (Jun 29, 2007)

I think thats what I'm going to do. I have a foot and a half by 2 foot HDTV box and I'm going to stand it up on its side and cut the bottom (the part touching the floor) and cut the backside out of it and put a plant and 2 cfl's in it so it looks normally like a box propped up against the wall so I can keep a male around to pollenate my females so I can get some seeds next grow. I'm going to auto flower the males as I'm going to use it as a clone station first so I can get rid of all but 1 male in my grow and that way my males will be done and chopped or I'll have the pollen to keep while my females are still in veggie so they don't get pollenated .


----------

